# urgent:imprimante qui n'imprime plus après changement cartouche



## joeldu18cher (17 Mai 2007)

voil&#224; le souci , j'avais lanc&#233; une impression, l'ordi m'indique qu'il faut changer la cartouche d'encre noire, j'ouvre le capot mais &#224; peine ai-je enlev&#233; la cartouche vide, je ne sais plus trop si je suis all&#233; trop vite ou quoi , bref, une impression demarre avant que j'ai mis la nouvelle cartouche, ce que je fais ensuite ...
mais depuis impossible d'imprimer un document ? la page reste blanche ...    

que faire pour que cela revienne? j'ai des doc &#224; imprimer rapido 

     merci

n.b.: c'est une canon i865 &#224; cartouches independantes ...


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2007)

Tu as peut-&#234;tre une impression de coinc&#233;e.

As-tu essay&#233;
pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> imprimantes et fax -> (onglet impression, bouton liste d'attente d'impression) -> reprendre (ou redemarrer les taches)


----------



## macaddicted (18 Mai 2007)

c'est le truc qui tue 
j'ai eu un probleme similaire avec une epson :rateau:
faut trouver la combine pour initialiser l'imprimante ( pour lui faire remplir la tête d'impression comme à la première utilisation )


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Mai 2007)

en fait , elle ne se servait plus de la cartouche d'encre noire! pour reinitialiser, j'ai debranché la prise et rebrancher ... et hop! retour! comme quoi , souvent l'electronique, c'est vraiment un coup d'electricité qui remet tout en ordre tout betement  ouf!


----------

